# Acrylic checkers



## DigBaddy72 (Jun 4, 2016)

Has anyone turned checkers?  I have a customer who wants acrylic checkers turned, just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or experience?  I was planning on doing three sets as there are three kids and each has their own favorite color.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 4, 2016)

Suggestion:  Turn it as one rod, then cut on band saw, should be  a simple project.

Sand and buff after they are cut.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Jun 4, 2016)

ed4copies said:


> Suggestion:  Turn it as one rod, then cut on band saw, should be  a simple project.
> 
> Sand and buff after they are cut.



Good idea!  No bandsaw though.  I can use my miter saw.  Heck I could probably find acrylic rod and save myself the turning time!


----------



## KenV (Jun 4, 2016)

How are you going to handle "kings"?

Getting a checker across the board so it can be a king is a big deal.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 4, 2016)

Superglue---once you're a king, you're always a king!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 4, 2016)

We are turners here. You have to be more creative than that. Turn a rod and cutting is way too simple. Finding a rod and just cutting it up is not even a challenge. Just go buy a couple sets and paint the pieces then.  Turn a red rod and drill it out for a center black rod and then reverse the colors. Then do something fancy in the center and then part each one off with a parting tool and keep doing the same decoration. 

Step it up some Show us some turning. Creative minds.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 4, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> We are turners here. You have to be more creative than that. Turn a rod and cutting is way too simple. Finding a rod and just cutting it up is not even a challenge. Just go buy a couple sets and paint the pieces then.  Turn a red rod and drill it out for a center black rod and then reverse the colors. Then do something fancy in the center and then part each one off with a parting tool and keep doing the same decoration.
> 
> Step it up some Show us some turning. Creative minds.



Sounds good John,....I was thinking that after you turn, decorate and part off that you mount the checker in a wood block and turn the backside as well....just like turning a pendant disc....both sides turned....after all, we do have lathes and need an excuse to turn more! 
One could turn some separate "Kings" that are different from the regular checkers....maybe double thick in each color.


I would turn some extras in case one gets lost.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 5, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > We are turners here. You have to be more creative than that. Turn a rod and cutting is way too simple. Finding a rod and just cutting it up is not even a challenge. Just go buy a couple sets and paint the pieces then.  Turn a red rod and drill it out for a center black rod and then reverse the colors. Then do something fancy in the center and then part each one off with a parting tool and keep doing the same decoration.
> ...




There you go adding more creative juices. Love it. Like the idea with the different sized kings.


----------



## Magicbob (Jun 5, 2016)

I like the basic idea of cutting a rod, but then drill the center to accept a different color insert. You only insert it 1/2 way in, after it dries you turn the face a bit and the well on the bottom will index the center stud to keep kings together.
I hope this makes sense, it is early and I am just starting my first cup.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 5, 2016)

Magicbob said:


> I like the basic idea of cutting a rod, but then drill the center to accept a different color insert. You only insert it 1/2 way in, after it dries you turn the face a bit and the well on the bottom will index the center stud to keep kings together.
> I hope this makes sense, it is early and I am just starting my first cup.



Yup, another good idea!

An additional thought I had on the double thick kings is that they are laminated from both colors of checkers. Then, the kings are reversible depending on which side of the board you are on.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 5, 2016)

Hold on......another idea is coming in! :biggrin:
How about drilling or turning a small recess in the bottom of the checkers....or some of them and inserting small rare earth magnets?


----------



## Herb G (Jun 5, 2016)

If you have a store called Five Below in your area, you can buy an entire checker set for a buck. Checkers, board, and box included.
The checkers are made of plastic. Maybe a different type of plastic than acrylic, but plastic all the same.

My line of thought is why make something that costs you 20-30 times what it costs to just buy it outright in the first place?

But then again, I have no budget & I'm a cheapskate to begin with.

Oh yeah, I understand the craft part of it as well.
But, like I said...:tongue:


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 5, 2016)

I cast an acrylic in 1 1/2 pvc, turned it round and then cut in slices but I didn't need to stack.  If you did the same and parted the "checkers" of with a thin blade parting tool inserted at a slight angle you would have each checker with a concave and convex side and they would stack nicely!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 5, 2016)

Herb G said:


> If you have a store called Five Below in your area, you can buy an entire checker set for a buck. Checkers, board, and box included.
> The checkers are made of plastic. Maybe a different type of plastic than acrylic, but plastic all the same.
> 
> My line of thought is why make something that costs you 20-30 times what it costs to just buy it outright in the first place?
> ...



I am sorry but we are going to have to step all over this post. Take it for what it is worth. How in the world can you say what you just said and here you are making pens when you can buy a 15 cent bic pen anywhere. You can use your same logic. Ouch  I will refrain because I will get this post deleted.


----------



## Wct3 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have always admired the turned chess sets but figured I would never have the time for such an undertaking.  But checkers, very interesting.   Lots of room for creativity.   Probably a good item to sell.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Jun 7, 2016)

Well, the project has been flat-lined.  The cost of materials, coupled with my mark up, puts them at a price point that my customer isn't comfortable with.  I offered to make them from wood, but that wasn't feasible.  Ah well, back to turning pens and stuff.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Jun 7, 2016)

oh, and thank you to everyone who offered their suggestions, ideas and opinions.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 7, 2016)

Just because one customer does not want to pay for creativity does not mean someone else may want to. Do a set and add it to your line of pens. Broadening your sales line is always a good thing and it gets you out of your comfort zone. We all need to expand our creative brains. It gets awful boring making pens. I am burnt out and it will be a long time before I make another pen. Just a thought. Checkers would be easier to make than a chess set.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 7, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Just because one customer does not want to pay for creativity does not mean someone else may want to. Do a set and add it to your line of pens. Broadening your sales line is always a good thing and it gets you out of your comfort zone. We all need to expand our creative brains. It gets awful boring making pens. I am burnt out and it will be a long time before I make another pen. Just a thought. Checkers would be easier to make than a chess set.



The thing I tell my customers, you're not buying a ######, you're buying the artistry that goes into making it.... 

John, the checkers might be easier, but the chess set is more fun... mine is attached.  I do need to rework the board a little, I have a slight bow in the center and a low place in two corners... planning to resand and see if I can flatten it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe so Chuck but we all need to start somewhere. By the way that is a beautiful set. I have had a set of plans for a scrollsawn set for many years and just never gotten around to making the chess set. May someday dig those set of plans out and give it a go.

As soon as I get this house of mine sold I need to make a run to my hardwood dealer. Have to get some stock to start working on projects for my fall show. Right now I am in the middle of doing  a service change and getting rid of some knob and tube that was flagged during the buyers home inspection. Can't get home insurance easily these days with that stuff in the house.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jun 8, 2016)

Fun thread - possiblities approach infinity.

My spin: turn padauk/ebony or dyed blanks, sink a forstner bit trough about 1/8" deep in each, part off, sand bottoms, texture edges on band or scroll saw (or Dremel/Foredom flex shaft) for easy handling, inset a circular photo of pet or person (or red/green olive or you get the picture) in each, insert circular playing card king pictures into the kings, fill with PR or Alumilite, pressure cast; then convince millenials that these are better than video games because they do not not require electricity beyond the usual somewhat environmentally-friendly synapses of the electrochemical brain that comes standard in most (or perhaps many) human skulls.


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Jun 9, 2016)

That is a REALLY good idea Bob!  Thanks!


----------



## Bob in SF (Jun 10, 2016)

My pleasure - have fun.


----------

